# Lucyana Strong Arm



## Joe Martin (Feb 1, 2006)

Just got a Strong Arm - used and of course there are no instructions. Does anyone know how to set up the pistol to fire on release.


----------



## wenglish (Mar 13, 2006)

*Gun*

I have 2 myself, they should come with a bracket towards the middle where you slip in the gun..and it latches in place...


----------

